# General > Technical Support >  Colourising old black & white photographs

## ecb

I am interested in colourising some old black and white family photographs after seeing some colourised photographs on a Facebook page.  I asked them how they did it and they said that they did it on a Smartphone using apps. 

I don't have a smartphone, the main reasons being that I don't feel that I have the dexterity to make best use of a smartphone and my eye sight isn't the best.  I prefer to use a desktop computer, I am familiar with Windows, the screen is a decent size and I can manipulate on screen objects using a mouse.  

Does anyone know if there is a program that I could use to colourise old black and white photographs on a Windows 10 pc, please?  Ideally something that is not too expensive, doesn't involve a subscription service and would be relatively easy to for me to use (rather than paying someone else to do it).

----------


## dx100uk

there are numerous free downloads or even online sites that do it for you for free.

https://uk.search.yahoo.com/search?e...d+white+photos

----------


## Alrock

Free for today only...

*Giveaway of the day  Picture Colorizer Pro 2.0*

Have no comment on ease of use or results, just spotted it so am passing info on.

----------

